# Free Delphi e-books (legit!)



## user16578 (May 17, 2019)

Maybe you know Delphi Publishing, they have a legit page page where you can download free e-books!

http://www.delphiclassics.com/product-category/free-downloads/

Enjoy reading.


----------

